# O.k So What Do You Think??



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like a missed opportunity to pour some additional concrete to me.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

More and more people go outside to smoke these day, mulch has become a fire hazard anywhere near a door in the summer time, lava rock seems to be the alternative to mulch.


----------



## ken33xx (Jul 20, 2018)

Okay I'm not too happy with the landscape either. So... I'm thinking of moving the rocks so they'll be next to the house. I'll leave the mulch and flowers where they are.

The trail of rocks going through the middle doesn't work for me at all.

Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

It reminds me of Charlie Brown's Christmas tree.


----------



## ken33xx (Jul 20, 2018)

I don't know what the landscaper was thinking. He thinks it looks fabulous. Unfortunately, he's the only one

On the other hand the backyard looks very nice. I'll post photos of the back yard later. 

Right now I've got to do something about the front yard


----------



## ken33xx (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm also thinking to replant the flowers next to the house.

Then cover the rest of the the area with the mulch.

I could either toss the rocks away or perhaps place them around the flowers.


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

The front yard... I guess you could say it's a yard. A yard is 36 inches. It's probably more like three or four yards. It looks like a cemetery plot. You have through-traffic, right? I would take advantage of that. I would put a tombstone there with flowers and something funny written on it. You could make people smile as they walk by. :wink2:


----------



## ken33xx (Jul 20, 2018)

Regardless of the yard size the home is worth a fortune.

I'm hoping to get top dollar when I sell this April.

Unfortunately the landscape at present isn't helping.


----------



## ken33xx (Jul 20, 2018)

Here's the link to the landscaping again
.
https://youtu.be/AitmMmJe3nM


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I hope that $1300 included lots of materials in the back as well, like a hot tub.
Are you not able to fix it yourself or get materials? If you just told him to give you something pretty without a drawn/written plan then you're at the mercy of what he likes.

The mulch is a bit light and you will get washout too. If you don't like the rocks just bury them against the wall and buy a couple more bags of mulch and dig the edges down below the concrete. I suppose a buyer will be looking to adjacent properties for what to expect, so as long as yours is neatly done it shouldn't detract from the price.


----------



## ken33xx (Jul 20, 2018)

I was given a drawing but it's not what I thought. The landcaper came recommended and I'm very happy with what he did in the back yard... But the front? No. It seems extreme for lack of a better description.

Okay what do... I'm thinking I will remove the rocks for now.

Then replant the flowers next to house. Next smooth out the mulch.

The area on the right side of the driveway doesnt appear to have been raked properly before the mulch was put down.

Thoughts?

I like the plants and the mulch. 

But I need to simplify what was done.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

ken33xx said:


> I'm very happy with what he did in the back yard...
> 
> It seems extreme for lack of a better description.


The word "sparse" came to my mind for the front. Sounds like a plan though.

So come on, lets see that fabulous back yard already.


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

IMO, the tiny piece of grass in the front of your home has zero to do with what you'll get for your property. Don't let it stress you out. It's enough to keep it green.


----------



## ken33xx (Jul 20, 2018)

3onthetree said:


> The word "sparse" came to my mind for the front. Sounds like a plan though.
> 
> So come on, lets see that fabulous back yard already.



O.k. here are photos of the backyard before the work was done.


----------



## ken33xx (Jul 20, 2018)

Here's what it looks like now


----------



## ken33xx (Jul 20, 2018)

doortrouble said:


> IMO, the tiny piece of grass in the front of your home has zero to do with what you'll get for your property. Don't let it stress you out. It's enough to keep it green.


We're talking 1.7 million so yes I worry. The drawback is a small backyard it looks much better now.

The front yard is standard for the city of San Francisco.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I was expecting you added improvements. Not gonna lie or sugarcoat, was a little let down seeing the back. So the $1300 was not for a landscaper, but a maintenance guy's labor to cleanup and weed. 

I'll put my realtor hat on now and say you should spend a couple days powerwashing. The patio blocks, walks, fence, stair, columns, everything there. I don't think it can pass as a "European aged" look. Cleanliness and neatness gives the aura of well-taken cared for, which helps to sell.


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

ken33xx said:


> We're talking 1.7 million so yes I worry.


Then I'd say, grow some pot on that patch of grass and smoke it; that will take care of your worries. 

:vs_laugh: (I have never tried it)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

A lot can grown in that climate zone. I lived nearby as did my father. The blue flowers in the back seem to be lobelia. You could buy some & plant them in the front for color. Contrasting colors could be provided by impatiens & begonias. Tuberous begonias provide good lower lying plants. Did you ask for a low water landscape? Xeriscape? Because that's what you got.

I like the rocks, but they might not survive long-term. Kids will throw them.

My eye is most distracted by the dirt on the sidewalk & driveway, esp in the cracks.


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

You can save time and money by simply removing the mossy-covered bricks, starting where the stairs end. You can plant some inexpensive flowers there and it will be lovely. It will also liven up that tree; the topsoil is covered with bricks. That's an easy fix. IMO, those bricks aren't helping you, and the mulch on the other end makes it uneven.


----------



## ken33xx (Jul 20, 2018)

Ok I'll scrub clean the backyard area and driveway with Clorox outdoor bleach.

I'm going to remove the rocks from the front area and save them to possibly use later in the backyard.

The landscape out front will need to be smoothed out.

I'm thinking of putting one pink breath from heaven plant on either side of the driveway and up against the house 

Then on either side I will put a costal chaparral shurb. In other words there will be three plants on either side of driveway and the rest of the area mulch will be put down again.

I'll take the other plants from the front and put them into pots 

Once the front of the house is taken care of I'll work on the backyard.

Perhaps I can use the plants from the front yard and use them out back.

I think the rocks might fit the backyard as well.

Thanks again for everyone's feedback.This landscaping mess has cost me money but think it can be salvaged.


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

Don't mistake your bleaches. 

Clorox bleach is an excellent way to poison plants and soil and you'll be breathing fumes (sodium hypochlorite). "Oxygenated bleach" (powder you mix with water) removes mold without doing damage (sodium percarbonate). You can get oxygenated bleach at Home Depot.

Found this: 
https://www.google.com/search?q=oxy...rome..69i57.6863j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Clorox will kill the mold but it will not remove the spores.


----------



## ken33xx (Jul 20, 2018)

O.k. I've begun the clean up.


----------



## ken33xx (Jul 20, 2018)

Thoughts on the plants?

Perhaps I should go with just one plant. Maybe something green!

I'm still planning to put down shredded cedar mulch - natural color.


----------



## ken33xx (Jul 20, 2018)

Okay forget the mulch I will put down grass.

Then scrub down the driveway and sidewalk and the front should give the front a neat appearance.

This was my original idea but the landscaper convinced me he knew best and would make the front look fabulous


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Go to a local nursery & see what you like. Sunset Magazine & online has great examples for California.


----------



## ken33xx (Jul 20, 2018)

Yeah, I'm going to a nursery Monday.

I'll go with either one or two mature plants on either side of the driveway.

And I'll go with grass instead of mulch.

Simple but effective.

The way it looks now people are going to think wtf is that... as they walk up the stairs towards the front door


----------



## Cedrus (Feb 25, 2011)

How about a classy patch of artificial turf...no mowing or watering for new owners. Or, as previously suggested, concrete it in.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SF has lots of humidity from the fog & a marine influence. Some may think all of Calif is a desert. But you can actually grow the plants I wish I could but can't grow in the more arid valley, like lobelia, begonias & impatiens with say a hardy fern.

They would provide gorgeous color to that rather dreary ( no offense) side of the property so that it stands out among the others. Frankly, I'm a little shocked at your neighbors lack of landscaping. You could also drive around the Victorians & see what they have growing.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The Japanese Tea Garden has a lot of drought-tolerant plants plus some water loving one's. I can't think of a place with more diverse gardens than SF. You probably drive past without noticing.:wink2:


----------



## ken33xx (Jul 20, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> SF has lots of humidity from the fog & a marine influence. Some may think all of Calif is a desert. But you can actually grow the plants I wish I could but can't grow in the more arid valley, like lobelia, begonias & impatiens with say a hardy fern.
> 
> They would provide gorgeous color to that rather dreary ( no offense) side of the property so that it stands out among the others. Frankly, I'm a little shocked at your neighbors lack of landscaping. You could also drive around the Victorians & see what they have growing.


More property owners are simply paving over the front lawn in order to provide more parking. In SF parking has become insane.

The SF housing market is still hot but make no mistake it is cooling. I might gotten burned by the landscaper but I will be putting my home on the market the first week in April. 

April and May are the best months to sell.

A year ago I could have gotten 1.7 fairly easy. Now? Not too sure. I've been going to open house showings on the weekends. 

Once I see what they sell for I can have a better idea of the list price for my property.

Ten years ago it was appraised at $440,000. Now, I don't expect to see prices fall that far anytime soon. 

However, I won't be surprised if by 2021 the home is worth 950,000 - 1.1 million. 

Anyway here's an update on the landscaper... 
I'll put down sod next week.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Get your money back.

I would either put in a self watering plant box or,

A nice swing for two


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@ken33xx, good luck on the sale of your house!

I rather liked the overdone postage stamp, but it's your garden. Plain grass is just so hard-core-suburban. I'm an addicted gardener, and do (my best) to respect others of a more utilitarian bent! SF has such a great climate for a fun garden, if you like what grows there, most of which won't grow for me, here in the hot south.

Where you planning on moving to, just out of curiosity? 

I was up in that very same 'hood about a week ago, with my baby brother, visiting a good friend up there and his palm garden, on 33rd Avenue, a couple blocks from that scary-looking doggie walk park. It's the house full of tall palm trees. 

Again, all the best on your sale!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

ken33xx said:


> Thoughts on the plants?
> 
> Perhaps I should go with just one plant. Maybe something green!
> 
> I'm still planning to put down shredded cedar mulch - natural color.


Up to you, but I'd plant some blazing flowers. That's such a small patch among so much concrete. 

Whatever you do, post a picture!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Btw, I like the bricks in the back. It must be a SF, Peninsula thing.


----------



## ken33xx (Jul 20, 2018)

Here you go...

Much better.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It does look richer. Backyard looks better.


----------



## Spyder (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm not sure what 1.7M looks like inside in SF, hopefully nice.
Outside... honestly I think you could invest $5K and have people drooling over the space compared to what you have.

You're likely more familiar with the market and the nuances, however, the problem/uniqueness I see is, when you're talking numbers like that, irrationality abounds, people buy a place based upon a feeling that can be influenced by small (retaliative) changes. Ratty grass in front won't stop you from selling it, but nice curb appeal can make people feel better about your house than the one down the street. Same with the back. if people see an overgrown space it is a possibility to fix, but doesn't give them warm fuzzies.

you fixed the overgrowth, but I feel like if you got someone to wash and stain the fence, do a new patio and some real plantings on the perimeter you'd be the house with the cool back patio, rather than the house with the serviceable backyard.


----------



## ken33xx (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm still working on removing the stains from the front and back. I'm going to buy two potted plants and put them in the area where the pink breath from heaven is planted. 

The fence should be replaced but it's not on my property. 

I'll ask about power washing my side.

Thanks again everyone for the recommendations and advice


----------



## Spyder (Jan 11, 2019)

I know getting it to something like this is probably may be a bridge too far, but the above are some inspiration pics for you.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

That backyard landscaping looks looks terriable and like what we would see on low income homes here.

On a 1 mil home you need to replace everything and will get your money back in sales price. And you need more of a handyman. Not a landscaper charging 1300 for a couple hours work.
Either add another fence on your side to hide the old one. Or get permission and pay to replace old. Replace stepping stones table just about everything replace.
The 1300 was wasted money. 
Such a small area. Should be able to make stand out and look great for 3K.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

ken33xx said:


> Here you go...
> 
> Much better.


Indeed! Hope all goes well!


----------

